# 585 vs Derosa King



## Barneyhead123 (Feb 13, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a chance to get a 585 or a King. (reg slop tube). Which is the better choice, the price is pretty close so that is not a concern...


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Barneyhead123 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I have a chance to get a 585 or a King. (reg slop tube). Which is the better choice, the price is pretty close so that is not a concern...


I belive that there is no some big diferences between them so I would go for the one that your heart likes the most


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

its all up to u if it was me i would get the king cause i love that bike


----------



## meccio (Sep 29, 2005)

*weight and size*

I own a Derosa King X Light, bought this year. I am relly happy with it. The frame is heavier than the Look 585, I believe 1.100 grams on a medium size. The Derosa website posts the weight of all their frames.

On the other hand, with the King you may chose between many sizes, while the Look 585 comes in only 4 or 5 sizes. 

So maybe you could think about how weight is important for you, and whether you may find one of the sizes of the Look 585 which fits you well.

The king seems much smarter to me, but that is a personal taste question.


----------

